# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Current Episode Discussion (Neighbours)

## Angeltigger

_I thought I would start a thread where we can talk about each episodes, so that you can ask what happened if you just happened to miss_

----------


## Angeltigger

I thought todayâs one was sad with sindi having to go that hospital but I am glad that she is going to get better now, all her flash backs were good

----------


## Jada-GDR

*they were weren't they? i was kinda shocked actually i always liked her*

----------


## emma_strange

Already one been started...

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=31183

----------


## chimwemwe

good news. neighbours is only going off air this year for 2 days at xmas instead of the usual 2 weeks!

----------

